# Rose



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Current build, Norwegian motorship ROSE of 1938. 32'=1".


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Made a bit more progress today. Hatches & deck machinery completed & fitted. Forward bulwarks panelled. Bridge bulwarks fitted. 
This style of ship modelling has now virtually died out with few people prepared to venture beyond the realms of the kit. The demand for such models amongst collecters seems to be insatiable (fortunately for coves like me). The story of the Merchant Navy, I guess - a decline followed by a lamont for the past!


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Bob 
As always great to see your work.. 
I intend to try a 1:60 card model of the RNLB 'The Scout' (Hartlepool) 
using some plans found in www.44mlb.com. I will try both card and very thin styrene and see how it works out. Have you ever done a 'card model' ?? If so any advice ?? 
Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Jim,
Thanks for comments. Have relied by PM
Bob


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello Bob, nice to see you on this forum with, as ever, beautiful models - the trademark pen gives you away (Thumb) Looking forward to seeing more of your creations
regards

Mike


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Mike,
Thanks for reply. The models are quite easily recognisable by the general style, but the pen confirms it. If I don't put it in the picture, a lot of people think they are a lot larger than they are!
ROSE is almost complete now. Only a few minor deck fittings & the rigging left to do. The display case & carrying case were completed a few days ago. Rigging on a miniature of this type is no big deal & I hope to complete it later today in order to take it along to North West Model Shipwrights (Chorley, Lancs), tomorrow, 14th June. Visitors welcome if anyone want to come along. Few ex MN & RN members there at every meeting.
Bob


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Bob, superb model yet again. speaking of the NW shipwright ass., do you know if Len Lloyd from Southport is still an active member.
Haven't seen him for a few years now, but was always a member of the group.
neil.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Neil,
I remember Len Lloyd quite well, but he resigned "in protest" a number of years ago. He objected to the fact that all types of model from plastic kits upwards were welcome at the society. However, if we had restricted membership to dockyard quality models of Napoleonic sailing ships, we would have disappeared long ago. As far as I know, he is still active in nautical research etc as we hear of him from time to time.
Bob


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

cheers, Bob.He was a member of the old Fleetwood club, but haven't seen him for a long time.thanks for the info.neil,


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Completed the ROSE yesterday, quite a pleasant build with no problems. 
Bob


----------

